# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Объединение баз в 1С 7.7

## ksju116

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалйста. У нас бух учет ведется на 2х компьютерах: первый стоит на работе и тав в 1с заносят первичку, а второй - дома у бухгалтера и там начисляется зп и прочее. В конце месяца с первого компьютера берется база и переносится на второй. Объясните как это сделать? Только устроилась на работу, у прошлого бухгалтера спросить не могу.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалйста. У нас бух учет ведется на 2х компьютерах: первый стоит на работе и тав в 1с заносят первичку, а второй - дома у бухгалтера и там начисляется зп и прочее. В конце месяца с первого компьютера берется база и переносится на второй. Объясните как это сделать? Только устроилась на работу, у прошлого бухгалтера спросить не могу.


1. Под словом переноситься вы имеете ввиду:
а) Данные с базы "1" в  базу "2" занесённые за период месяца
б) База "1" это не ЗиК ?

----------


## ksju116

1. Да) В мою базу надо добавить их первичку.
2. У меня стоит Бух.учет 4.5

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 1. Да) В мою базу надо добавить их первичку.
> 2. У меня стоит Бух.учет 4.5


1. Тогда думаю она это переносила обработкой т.к. если выгрузить базу средствами 1с (базу "1") и загрузить в базу "2" , то данные все с базы "2" перезапишутся и будут только как в базе "1"..
2. Эта обработка думаю находится по правильному в сервис - доп. возможности
3. А не проще вести всё в одной базеИ Использовать удалённый доступ через программку теамвивер или AA_v3.2?
4. Если вы не знаете чем она переносила, и её нет тут сервис - доп. возможности.. У меня есть обработка которая переносит данные за период из базы в базу, если они одинаковые (если разные по конфигурации то писать правила обмена переноса)

----------


## ksju116

Дело в том что у меня тупо ее база))) 
и есть такая штука (см.картинки) Скриншот 2014-04-13 12.16.15.png

и что с этим делать я не знаю. Не думаю что здесь что-то очень сложное. просто не могу спросить у предыдущего бухгалтера.

много лет работали по такой схеме. никаких проблем не возникало

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Дело в том что у меня тупо ее база))) 
> и есть такая штука (см.картинки) Скриншот 2014-04-13 12.16.15.png
> 
> и что с этим делать я не знаю. Не думаю что здесь что-то очень сложное. просто не могу спросить у предыдущего бухгалтера.
> 
> много лет работали по такой схеме. никаких проблем не возникало


Стоп у вас 2 базы одна ТиС а вторая Бухгалтерия?

----------


## ksju116

Да. ТиС для первички и бухгалтерия для всего остального

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Да. ТиС для первички и бухгалтерия для всего остального


Тогда из ТиС выгружается так Сервис-выгрузка в 1с:бухгалтерию- в 1с:бухгалтерию 7.7
Загружается в бухгалтерию так Сервис -обмен данными - загрузка данных (или вашей обработкой что вы прислали на картинке тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/attachment.p...4&d=1397378468 )
Лучшая благодарность это сказать спасибо..

----------


## ksju116

Я до такого додумалась уже. Открыла базу ТиС у себя, выгрузила из нее данные. Но они в формате XML, а то, что у меня на картинке просит txt :) продолжаю тупить

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Я до такого додумалась уже. Открыла базу ТиС у себя, выгрузила из нее данные. Но они в формате XML, а то, что у меня на картинке просит txt :) продолжаю тупить


Стандартная выгрузка из ТиС Сервис-выгрузка в 1с:бухгалтерию- в 1с:бухгалтерию 7.7 и 
Загружается в бухгалтерию так Сервис -обмен данными - загрузка данных это формах XML
Предположу вариант, что у может у вас доп. возможностях ТиС есть выгрузка в txt формат

----------

